# poguemahone's photo thread from everyday life and travel



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Like many people, I took up photography as a hobby during 2020. Here are some of my photos from life and travels. I am living in London but spent 15 months of the last 2 years in Antwerp, so I've got plenty of photos from both the UK and Belgium + any other places I visit, so I'll try update this thread regularly with my photos. If anyone is interested I post them up on my Instagram as well @thomashulston

To Begin with, a recent trip to Scotland's capital, Edinburgh.


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

A few shots from Greenwich on a moody London day a few weeks ago


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Scotland under a blue sky is especially nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Scotland


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Christmas in Sweden.

Gothenburg. I loved the old school trams here as you can see from this collection of photos.


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Floda, Lerum. 25km outside of Gothenburg.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Canterbury, England 23/01/2022


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Busy few months so let this thread pass me by a bit, but here are some updates from my time living In Antwerp, Belgium. It was a great city to live in and I highly recommend visiting. Unfortunately when I first arrived, I took some photos of all the different neighbourhoods, but I have lost most of the photos I took due to bad library curating on my end.












































































































































































The final two were from my apartment, I was lucky to get some breathtaking sunrises behind the Centraal Station and then sunset over the old town.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Antwerp; well done


----------

